# How Long Did You Wait?



## S8W7 (10 Dec 2012)

I figured this would be the best place to ask this question, as information posted in reply will be fresher than the other areas of the board.

So, how long did you have to wait for each step of the application process? Is there anything regarding your application that slowed you down? Sped the process up? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## secondchance (10 Dec 2012)

Nobody knows.
It depends of a  lot of things:
trades, local CFRC,how you are lucky etc.
Don't count time - it doesn't help.It can be from 6 months to 2 years or more.It is good time to prepare yourself - physically , mentally.


----------



## S8W7 (10 Dec 2012)

The process affects certain career and education decisions that will be made in the near future, so it would be nice to get a rough ballpark. If the generally recognized minimum is about six months, then I can work with that. Thanks.

Also, I have no intentions of wasting any time! I've been reading a lot of stories on here and I'm continually inspired to do my very best.


----------



## sim_verret (10 Dec 2012)

Me it has taken like one month to process and get an offer. But my case don't count because I had apply in reserve before and all my info were up to date so I only had to do the interview.


----------



## RCDtpr (10 Dec 2012)

Pointless question to ask.....everyone is very different.

Case in point, I applied on a Friday, interview/medical on Tuesday, sworn in on Thursday and left for BMQ on Sat.

Your application will take as long as it takes.  That sucks to hear, I know, but unfourtunately these days it's reality.


----------



## Blackjack94 (21 Dec 2012)

I know it depends like everyone else says on a lot of things, is your trade open and how well you did on all your tests and that.  I waited from the day I walked in to the day I swore in was 7 months , my brother waited 5 months.  I know one guy was 2 years but he wanted fire fighter which from what I hear is really hard to get into.


----------



## MedTech Hopeful (21 Dec 2012)

I applied in October 2011.  CFAT, medical and interview more than a year later - Nov 5, 2012.  I got my offer Dec 13, 2012.  No two applications are alike.  If you have a family member living outside of Canada, it may delay your application somewhat - I have a step-sister in the States, but I can't say that it delayed mine all that much.

You just have to put on your patience hat and hang in there!

Good luck to you!!


----------



## Sinistril (21 Dec 2012)

MedTech Hopeful said:
			
		

> I applied in October 2011.  CFAT, medical and interview more than a year later - Nov 5, 2012.  I got my offer Dec 13, 2012.  No two applications are alike.  If you have a family member living outside of Canada, it may delay your application somewhat - I have a step-sister in the States, but I can't say that it delayed mine all that much.
> 
> You just have to put on your patience hat and hang in there!
> 
> Good luck to you!!




My application timeline was almost the same, except I applied in August 2011. A lot of people are getting processed now because there are a lot of openings for 2013 so a lot will depend on that. My application was competitive in all steps, but the job I applied for was not hiring so a lot will depend on what jobs you apply for, and turnover. On that note, if I were you I would apply sooner than later.


----------



## Chrispi (27 Dec 2012)

As mentioned by many others...  Waiting is part of the process, and it's different process for everyone.
I walked into the recruiting center in summer 2010, and graduated BMQ in November 2012.


It's also important to remember that you will wait for many courses / postings / opportunities after BMQ.
Currently, I wait for my QL3 (I've been told February).  After that...  more waiting.


Patience and Resilience


----------



## Hitman (27 Dec 2012)

10 months for me from online application to BMQ. I suppose the only thing you can do to ensure the process isn't slowed down is to make sure all info is correct and up to date on your application. Everything else is probably out of your control.


----------



## NRobichaud (27 Dec 2012)

I did my online app in mid-Oct, CFAT 2 days later, med the following week, Interview Nov 2nd. had an issue with my credit that slowed my app a bit. Received a job offer Nov 17th and I swear in Jan 9th and depart Jan 19th.


----------



## greenmachine (27 Dec 2012)

It's been about 3 months for me. I applied to the reserves at the beginning of September.  I did my CFAT in October, interview and medical in November and PT test at the beginning of this month. Just waiting for the call now to swear in etc.  For the reserves it seems that you just have to know the right time to apply. I.E September for January start and March for September start. 

If you wear glasses, they might make you fill out an Opticians form. However, this didn't slow my app down but it could for you. So if you can get it, go get a copy of your eye prescription BEFORE your medical.


----------



## skyhigh10 (27 Dec 2012)

7 year crusade for me. 

Once CFAT was complete , I did my interview and medical 4 days later. Awaiting the final stage now .


----------



## Brandontp (28 Dec 2012)

skyhigh10 said:
			
		

> 7 year crusade for me.
> 
> Once CFAT was complete , I did my interview and medical 4 days later. Awaiting the final stage now .



i don't post much but hearing this i have to commend you on your patience and personal drive. Damn seven years, really ? That is real dedication dude keep it up


----------



## BeyondTheNow (28 Dec 2012)

I'm currently going through the recruitment process and while length of time from initial application to enrollment in BMQ varies greatly from applicant to applicant, I'll tell you a little about my personal experience. I've found these forums terrific for gaining insight on practically everything--I figure the more info one can read in terms of any question one might have, the better.

I actually originally started the hiring process back in 2006, but after meeting with a local recruiter I was somewhat disheartened and knew I wasn't ready, in either life experience or maturity in general.  I submitted an online application again in October of last year.

Everything was relatively quiet for a while, since I applied when most trades were either already closed or nearing the end of their specific hiring cycles. I applied Navy, but my trade of choice is MP (Military Police).  I made a few calls here and there just to see how my application was moving along (had it been reviewed, etc.), because there weren't any changes on my status via internet. (This being said, I lived and worked overseas, as well as had family who lived and worked overseas--this can greatly hold things up while your presec is being completed and you're getting cleared.)

Things started happening slowly in April of this year (April is the start of a new fiscal year, so that's generally when job/trade availability opens up) and eventually my CFAT/medical/interview and subsequent merit-listing for my trade in October were completed.

That brings us to now, where I'm currently waiting to be selected/contacted for an MPAC (Military Police Assessment Centre) session. (This is a stage that applicants wishing to become MPs wait to go through.)
I could be waiting for a while given the volume of applicants for this particular trade--It all comes down to how I stack up against my competition.

What job you want can make all the difference, but there are several variables that make up the length of time from initial application to offer of employment.  If you're thinking of applying or already have, just be prepared to go several days/weeks, maybe even months without hearing anything at all. It's a good idea to find out where your application is (primarily the early stages of applying) and getting the name of your file manager once it's been assigned.  I called about once a month or so to see if there were any updates, or to ask questions I may have had along the way. 

So, to sum up, it's been over a year for me and I haven't made it to Basic Training yet--and it could still be months until I do.  Hopefully you're doing something to sustain you for a while, because it's rarely a speedy process, from what I understand--sometimes, but not often.  You'll read repeatedly that people advise you to use the time wisely, be patient and work on you in the mean-time. I've lost 25lbs, have started running races and am spending quality time with family when at all possible, so I'm enjoying the time. Don't get me wrong, it can be frustrating, but good things are worth waiting for... :nod:


----------



## skyhigh10 (29 Dec 2012)

Brandontp said:
			
		

> i don't post much but hearing this i have to commend you on your patience and personal drive. Damn seven years, really ? That is real dedication dude keep it up




I appreciate it. The situation is somewhat complex but it took a long time to break through. The idea that recruiting is only 5% of the challenge up the ladder makes it that much more interesting.  Though once that breakthrough happened, things unfolded within one week. I was debating to write my story in the personal stories section to entice others to pursue their dreams. Once all is said and done I think I will.

  I know it's tough for some to respect candidates who have a goal and will do anything to achieve it.  


Thanks for your kind words


----------



## dancurro (29 Dec 2012)

To see a thread with a bunch of simplified timelines refer to: http://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aforums.army.ca+Application+Process+Samples


----------



## Timberwolf (30 Dec 2012)

dancurro said:
			
		

> To see a thread with a bunch of simplified timelines refer to: http://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aforums.army.ca+Application+Process+Samples



 :goodpost:


----------



## Determined (4 Jan 2013)

I applied in April 2012. I have some medical stuff to take care of and will reapply this April. 
I found to do the CFAT and security interview it went fast. As did the medical.
It was waiting on Borden that took some time. 
Like I have read, it all depends on the trade you apply for. The availability of it, and your personal work history, and where you have lived.


----------



## Determined (4 Jan 2013)

Shuck10 said:
			
		

> I actually originally started the hiring process back in 2006, but after meeting with a local recruiter I was somewhat disheartened and knew I wasn't ready, in either life experience or maturity in general.  I submitted an online application again in October of last year.


Talk about determination!  Way to go.



			
				Shuck10 said:
			
		

> That brings us to now, where I'm currently waiting to be selected/contacted for an MPAC (Military Police Assessment Centre) session. (This is a stage that applicants wishing to become MPs wait to go through.)
> I could be waiting for a while given the volume of applicants for this particular trade--It all comes down to how I stack up against my competition.
> 
> What job you want can make all the difference, but there are several variables that make up the length of time from initial application to offer of employment.  If you're thinking of applying or already have, just be prepared to go several days/weeks, maybe even months without hearing anything at all. It's a good idea to find out where your application is (primarily the early stages of applying) and getting the name of your file manager once it's been assigned.  I called about once a month or so to see if there were any updates, or to ask questions I may have had along the way.


Great advice here.  Making sure you have a reference point of someone you can contact makes all the difference.
Keeping on top of things. 
I am happy to read you are applying for something specific and are holding out for it. Most of all, that after all this time you are still going for it. It's yours my friend. It's yours. Just a matter of time. 



			
				Shuck10 said:
			
		

> use the time wisely, be patient and work on you in the mean-time. I've lost 25lbs, have started running races and am spending quality time with family



That's all we can do. You're eager to get in, now that you've finally decided and committed to joining. Of course it will be frustrating but at the same time it's going to be soo rewarding to reach our goal!
Bravo on the getting healthier and fit cos you're going to need it once you are in basic. lol Love to talk about your races and training sometime. 

Thanks again for the encouraging words Shuck. Determination, Dedication, Devotion, Development, Desire. It's ours just drop and roll with the obstacles.

 :2c:


----------



## BeyondTheNow (4 Jan 2013)

Determined said:
			
		

> ...That's all we can do. You're eager to get in, now that you've finally decided and committed to joining. Of course it will be frustrating but at the same time it's going to be soo rewarding to reach our goal!
> Bravo on the getting healthier and fit cos you're going to need it once you are in basic. lol Love to talk about your races and training sometime....
> 
> :2c:



Absolutely! You can PM me if you'd like...


----------



## Determined (4 Jan 2013)

Will do! Thanks!


----------



## ambernewton04 (12 Jan 2013)

My application process has been a long one, I think anyway. I applied January 2012, knowing that the earliest Id here anything would be April, as that's the new fiscal year.

 I did my CFAT end of May 2012, did my interview and medical June 2012. I failed the vision test of the medical. I'm going MP and I'm required to have a level 3 vision and I had level 4  

On June 28Th 2012 I had corrective eye surgery, which put my application on hold for 3 months.

 September 2012 I redid my eye exam and passed, but unfortunately, missed the selection process for the MPAC in October 2012. I had to transfer my file from Hamilton to Barrie as I moved, and that took about 7 weeks  

December 2012 I was merit listed to await the next MPAC course.

This past week I was asked to sign release forms for the MPAC course, that is where I stand now. I know the next MPAC course is February 2013, but have not heard either way if I was chosen for it.


----------



## west_coaster (16 Jan 2013)

It took me 8mths to get in. I was told it was do to the enormous amount of applicants all across Canada. I went reserves first. I am now going into Reg Forces. Will be posted in Borden, Ont as of Mid-Feb and waiting for training. Good thing is, it is all paid for, lol


----------



## IBX.Lee (16 Jan 2013)

west_coaster said:
			
		

> It took me 8mths to get in. I was told it was do to the enormous amount of applicants all across Canada. I went reserves first. I am now going into Reg Forces. Will be posted in Borden, Ont as of Mid-Feb and waiting for training. Good thing is, it is all paid for, lol



How long did you stay in the reserves for? What made you go reg?


----------



## cgreen (19 Jan 2013)

From the day i did mmy online app. it was 6 months, the longest time that i waited without hearing anything or knowing what was going on was about a month. but its all good now, im in feb 11th Bmq


----------



## JRH93 (23 Jan 2013)

applied july 6th, basic training september 28th, res infantry


----------



## BlackBlade (24 Jan 2013)

I applied in Jan 2012 didn't hear anything for 6 months. Got an email saying that my application wasn't competitive enough and to try upgrading my education, apply for different trades, or try reserves. Next week went to my local reserves unit ( 12 Wing Shearwater) and they had wouldn't know if they had an opening until September. Another 3 months went by i got a call to do my Aptitude test my PT test and my interview all in the same day. I got another call in November for me to swear in and that my basic date will be January 7th or 14th. A week before my swear in i fractured my ankle and my BMQ was postponed to January 28th. When i got my cast off on January 8th he advices me that my BWM will have to be postponed again. After speaking with my RC office we are hoping to get me in for Feb 11th if i pass my PT test which as of now I'm waiting for a date. So I have waited over a year had some obstacles along the way but hopefully my waiting is almost over.


----------



## pretentious (28 Jan 2013)

My application process so far:
I applied haphazardly online late Nov. 2012, waited until early January to call the CFRC to discover my application had been closed. Reapplied in January to ROTP, wrote an RMC application submitted Friday and then I received a call Tuesday to write an aptitude test in February.
Good luck all.


----------



## Hax24 (25 Feb 2013)

I handed in my application to my reserve unit end of October, and now the only thing left is reference checks. My advice is to call and inquire about the status of your application every week or two, unless you have been given a specific date. Even if the recruiters say they are going to call back, i would suggest giving it a few days and then calling back to check up on it. I happened a few times for me that a recruiter said they would call me back in a week, and then I called them back and they apoligized for forgetting. Basically just know that they have a lot to do and won't always get a chance to call back, so make sure you use your own initiative and check on your application.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName (25 Feb 2013)

Met with the reserve unit late September, applied end of September or October 2012, did my medical exam on November 27th which was the last thing I needed to to, would have been in fairly soon after that if the medical technician hadn't noticed a heart palpitation, had to get a doctor's note for that as well as my eyesight, and passed those. Then I got a letter back once I had handed those in stating that my file was put on hold because my doctor had written on the form that I have a chronic thyroid problem discovered during the bloodwork for my palpitations which meant that unless I could get that changed I couldn't serve. So then, I went to see my doctor who wouldn't change her answer, but did refer me to a specialist who took a thyroid ultrasound and more bloodwork which showed that I did not have a chronic condition and it was merely a case of thyroiditis at the wrong time. Unfortunately, now I have to get more bloodwork done in about 2 months to confirm that I in fact do not have a case of hyperthyroidism and until that time cannot continue with my application. However the CFRC knows so I will not be removed from consideration. So yeah. It has been a colossal goat ****. Not sure if this helps the OP any, but I applied end of October 2012 and it is now Feb. 25, 2013, and I am still not in, or even have a definitive answer whether I am in or not.


----------



## Goodeman (26 Feb 2013)

I applied last February 2012, got an email in March 2012 saying I wasnt competitive enough, file transferred to my local CFRC on December 6 2012, cfat medical and interview was on February 21 2013, now I am just waiting on a certificate to come in the mail which I have to fax in asap and thenni should be merit listed. Its been a long year but im finally here  ;D


----------



## Katface (18 Mar 2013)

I went pretty fast through the beginning like the interview and all the tests (which I passed on the first try), but then they lost a medical piece of paper and that put my application on a stall for a year and a half. I kept bugging my recruiter though, and I made it in eventually.


----------



## havok_2002 (6 Apr 2013)

I'm a file manager at a CFRC, and I can tell you that the whole process will go a lot faster if you schedule your appointments as soon as possible, and don't take forever getting required stuff done, like getting family doctor letters completed and returned.


----------



## SentryMAn (9 Apr 2013)

Reserves: Applied September 2008, Finalized application in December 2008, Sworn into my unit May 20, 2009, graduated BMOQ Dec 2009.  V-Released Oct 2010 for various reasons, none of which make sense now.

Regular: Applied Jan 2011,  Applied Dec 2011,  Applied March 2012,  Received word in December  2012 my file was being closed.  Reapplied in December 2012, Merit listed for selection.  I've chosen my posting preferences....waiting for a phone call and trying to keep my wife from going insane with the not knowing.

So as you can see it's a long road and can have a lot of bumps and grinds along the way. Jan 2011 - Current and still waiting.


----------



## Ducam (9 Apr 2013)

Applied November 21/12 online.
Everything, CFAT interview and medical,  completed with no hiccups on February 26/13
Now waiting to be merit listed. 

I hope to be in BMQ for the summer or fall.


----------



## cfournier (9 Apr 2013)

I've been in the application process for about 2 years in total. Finally coming along, slowly but surely.  :nod:


----------



## greythunders99 (10 Apr 2013)

I gave the papers the may'15, and I was sworn in january'19. And start my BMQ the february 1st. (Res, Weapon Tech., 34e GBC)


----------



## eugene1213 (4 May 2013)

year and 9 month


----------



## Scorp2586 (21 May 2013)

10 years and I've only been merit listed as of last month. If you want to do it, it's not going to matter how long it takes you'll stick at it.


----------



## holieee (21 May 2013)

Applied middle of November.
Merit Listed at the end of February after a mishap with the medical. Received offer on the 10th of May, I fly to Montreal for July 6th.
From application to official offer, 6 months


----------



## C-Aitchison (21 May 2013)

Here's mine:

Applied for ROTP December 2011
Received an offer for AEC May 2012
Failed Aircrew Selection June 2012
Reapplied for ROTP December 2012
Currently Waiting!


----------



## NavComm87 (4 Jun 2013)

S8W7 said:
			
		

> I figured this would be the best place to ask this question, as information posted in reply will be fresher than the other areas of the board.
> 
> So, how long did you have to wait for each step of the application process? Is there anything regarding your application that slowed you down? Sped the process up?
> 
> Thanks so much!



My best suggestion is to be proactive with your file. If you haven't heard anything from your RC, give them a call. I neglected to do this, and my file sat for 18 months before they called me to write the CFAT. 

To give you an idea, I applied in August 2011, wrote my CFAT in February 2013, Interview and Medical in March 2013, and finally got an offer yesterday.


----------



## CFBigMike (26 Jun 2013)

I agree with Nav. 

I applied in August 2012, went for my CFAT April 18th. I completed my interview and physical May 16th, and was Merit Listed as of the 13th of June.

In between August and April I called twice and emailed a couple times. Not enough to nag, but just enough to show a consistent interest.

Good luck to everyone still waiting.


----------



## secondchance (26 Jun 2013)

Scorp2586 said:
			
		

> 10 years and I've only been merit listed as of last month. If you want to do it, it's not going to matter how long it takes you'll stick at it.


How did you wait 10 years?


----------

